# Stolen bow - Toronto area



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

We had a Diamond Black Ice stolen from the Toronto Bass Pro last week. RH, 70#. If you happen to see somebody of dubious character with a new one, I'd like to hear about it in a PM.

This is the 3rd bow stolen from BP that I'm aware of in the past few months. The others were a Martin Bengal and a Bear Lights Out.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

thats sucks Stash


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Sounds like yall need to expense some cable and a lock!  Ken


----------



## delawarearcher (Aug 8, 2006)

Ive got to ask, how do you walk out of a store with a bow unpaid for????


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I'd rather not post exactly how the guy managed to get the bow out.

Cables and locks won't work in a store this size - we have over 150 bows on display and customers expect to be able to handle them.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Not like I'm looking for strategies either, but to the uninitiated a bow seems like something that would be on the difficult side to steal?


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Stash said:


> We had a Diamond Black Ice stolen from the Toronto Bass Pro last week. RH, 70#. If you happen to see somebody of dubious character with a new one, I'd like to hear about it in a PM.
> 
> This is the 3rd bow stolen from BP that I'm aware of in the past few months. The others were a Martin Bengal and a Bear Lights Out.


Rob Clozza is kind of a dubious character. Did you think to ask him


----------



## Mattones (Sep 25, 2008)

These are the people who will ruin it for us all who enjoy handling the bow and not having it attached to the rack or behind glass.

Hope you got the guy on camera!

Be there on Sunday too:darkbeer: getting myself some broadheads and cammo


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

That stinks. You really need to look into hidden foil tags or something to prevent that.

If you guys have video, is it legal to post up a still?


----------



## Kai S (Mar 24, 2008)

Mr. Black Magic said:


> That stinks. You really need to look into hidden foil tags or something to prevent that.
> 
> If you guys have video, is it legal to post up a still?


My thought exactly - need RFID tags on those bows! Company as big as Bass Pro could have them pre-installed by the manufacturer under the grip or something.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Thanks for the suggestions but, trust me, tags won't work.


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

Stash said:


> Thanks for the suggestions but, trust me, tags won't work.


Well then, if this is a problem with all BPS stores, I see an opportunity where a good consultant could make a dollar:wink:


----------



## terrym (Feb 25, 2005)

What about those electonic tabs like in electonics stores that you have to remove to leave the building? I also find it amazing someone could walk out with a bow but then again crooks are sneakier than me. We will all pay for this one.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

terrym said:


> What about those electonic tabs like in electonics stores that you have to remove to leave the building? I also find it amazing someone could walk out with a bow but then again crooks are sneakier than me. We will all pay for this one.


Terry, those things are called RFID tags.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I've heard of people walking out with Big screen tvs, snowblowers and other big items before. If they want to steal it, they'll find a way.

Cheers,


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*Bp*

Maybe Bass Pro should drop thier prices and people could afford to buy them!! LOL:wink:


----------



## YoteHunter (Jul 20, 2008)

Cameras? Does the store not have any.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I swear if someone stole my bow they would be in the hospitle and I'd be in juvie. kick them in the @$$ so hard I'd be playing footies with their brain.  Hell hath no furry.


----------



## FREON22 (May 24, 2008)

THEY Do have cameras.

Why would it be that much of a issue to an essentially box store with more employee policies than tech skill.

What really hurts is when someone steals from the poor independant archery store that has to compete against the undercut experts.

Don't get me wrong, I hate criminals, but I do not understand why the employee cares that much. Big box stores & easy unsupervised access to WEAPONS is a concept that appeared stupid to me from day one. That is why I only shop archery at 2 SPECIALTY stores.

Besides, I,m sure the theif is not a regular archer and its only a matter of time before he dryfires on his own arm or accidentally shoots the water heater in his basement!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

FREON22 said:


> THEY Do have cameras.
> 
> Why would it be that much of a issue to an essentially box store with more employee policies than tech skill.
> 
> ...



WOW  such kind words 

#1) I'd have Stash set up my bow before pret well anyone else here in Ontario ..... he is an excellent bow-tech in my books  there are very few bow techs in Ontario that have his knowledge and experience.

#2) theft is theft, "box store" or not ..... you find it odd Stash actually cares about his job ..... I worked retail for over 15 years, I would have loved to have a staff full of Stash's, 95% of retail workers out there don't give a chit about their job, believe it or not HE DOES !!! why is there a problem with that ???

#3) I guess since you'll not shop the "Box Stores" you'll never have the pleasure of meeting and working with Stash on your next bow purchase ..... believe me it's your loss :wink:


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

ah yes... 

here's that thought train again. If it ain't bolted down it's okay to steal it AND it's the victims fault.

I bet you think gun control works too.


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

russ said:


> ah yes...
> 
> here's that thought train again. If it ain't bolted down it's okay to steal it AND it's the victims fault.
> 
> I bet you think gun control works too.


I must have misunderstood. I took it to mean stealing from big business is okay 'cause they deserve it:wink:


Got to go, I'm off to steal my neighbours cable feed:


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Mr. Black Magic said:


> I must have misunderstood. I took it to mean stealing from big business is okay 'cause they deserve it:wink:
> 
> 
> Got to go, I'm off to steal my neighbours cable feed:


Well that's clearly okay, after all Shaw/Rogers probably forgot to 'padlock' the connection and they're both big companies too.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

pintojk said:


> WOW  such kind words
> 
> #1) I'd have Stash set up my bow before pret well anyone else here in Ontario ..... he is an excellent bow-tech in my books  there are very few bow techs in Ontario that have his knowledge and experience.
> 
> ...


???????? Stash?...Pleasure? 2 words I thought I would never hear in the same sentence...

J/K Stash:wink:

pinto's words are true...you could do a whole lot worse then to have Stash work on your gear. You could let me work on it..muuuhahahahaha


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

pinto - you forgot to mention that in the springtime I have a mild aroma that reminds one of lilacs...


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Stash said:


> pinto - you forgot to mention that in the springtime I have a mild aroma that reminds one of lilacs...


I thought it was crab apple blossums :chortle:


----------

